# Best roadbiking near philly, pa?



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

where are the best places to ride near philadelphia pa?


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

RyanM said:


> where are the best places to ride near philadelphia pa?


Park at the Bowmans Tower Flower Preserve on rte 32 just south of New Hope. Its about a half hour drive from NE Philly. The roads are almost traffic free and there are plenty of hills. I did my normal 60 mile ride with about 5000 feet of climbing last night. You can cross the Frenchtown bridge and ride in NJ also. Rte 29 is 11 miles of uninterrupted, rolling road with a 6 foot wide shoulder and there are good climbs along it. (Tumble falls road, Warsaw road,Horseshoe bend). You have to explore and use a map-a gps would be a help.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Philly and it's suburbs are huge. Where are you talking about?


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

lawrence said:


> Philly and it's suburbs are huge. Where are you talking about?


I-95 north to New Hope exit, make a left at the bottom (Taylorsville road). Take that about 5 miles to rte 32 and make a left. Bowmans Tower Preserve is 2 miles down on the left. I start there and ride north. Good scenery and wildlife. Ive seen foxes (one last night), deer, Blad Eagles, and earlier in the spring I saw a Coyote run across the road.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

All of Mid to Southern Chester County!

I do most of the small roads around the West Branch of the Brandywine River. You can go for a 50 miles on a good day and still be close to home! Lots of small (car-less) country roads!


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep! I don't know how inconvenient it would be for you, but there is some GREAT riding around West Chester, PA. The West Chester Cycling Club is a great organization with a super strong and equally diverse group of cyclists. From racers to "Biker Chics", they've got everything inbetween. Check it out!

www.westchestercycling.com

Hit up the Cadence Cycling and Multisport Center in Manayunk and they'll be sure to give you some good suggestions as far as riding in and around the Philadelphia area.

www.cadencecycling.com


----------



## RyanM (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I am going to look into some of these spots


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

if you like speed type crit ride ,NE Philly ,few minutes from my home,Academy rd. exit off I-95 straight to 8th police district & back of NE airport make a left ,every tuesday 6-7 ish ,speed 25mph plus,1 1/2 mi. loop ,usually 15 -20 riders


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

*Lots of local clubs to look into if you're interested...*



RyanM said:


> where are the best places to ride near philadelphia pa?


Central Bucks Bike Club - http://www.cbbikeclub.org/
Suburban Cyclists - http://www.suburbancyclists.org/
Bicycle Club of Philadelphia - http://www.phillybikeclub.org/

And all these sites have links to group rides/routes/other clubs/etc you can look into.

HTH,

Eric


----------

